

Containerisation tool without daemons in Rust - buster
https://github.com/tailhook/vagga

======
zimbatm
[http://vagga.readthedocs.org/en/latest/vagga_features.html](http://vagga.readthedocs.org/en/latest/vagga_features.html)
hits the nail on the head. It explains very well why vagga is an interesting
option compared to Vagrant and Docker for developer environments.

EDIT: reading more of the docs, it really shows that the author is familiar
with all of _my_ use-cases. It really looks fantastic.

EDIT2: it seems like it's missing the docker "link" functionality.

